# White Tail Photo Shoot - huge success



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish to thank Kelly Roe and her assistant Katie for a super 3-day makeover! My gosh it was extremely hot - we all shedded pounds for sure!

We started at 10am Friday morning and they left 7pm Sunday night.

We did 4 stallions, 2 yearlings and 6 foals. Since our marketing attempts on our colts are not as fruitful as we hoped (gosh who doesn't want buckeroo grandget?) - - we decided we needed a makeover from a professional to get the job done and help us with presentation.

Holly and I just haven't gotten the clipping nor the photography mastered yet, hard as we try. LOL

One thing I learned is everybody needs DOUBLE K CLIPPERS! We have just ordered ours!

Kelly and Katie are extremely hard workers and truly the horse-whisperer in person! While I knew all our horses would be well behaved, I was totally mesmerized by her connection with them. She razored and clipped and did her magic without halters, without twitches and without restraint.

We had two other farms come in with their horses also - everyone sweated and panted (and I'm not talking about the horses either LOL).

I would like to share some of the first photos I have purchased from this shoot (yes, the shoot was this past weekend and Kelly already gave us the photos - I'm telling you this woman is amazing!).

We'll start with our 2010 babies - 5 colts:






















This last little fella is only 2 weeks old (remember the two foals born just 5 hours apart?). We thought he was too tiny to do a whole body clip and razoring so he just got the head/neck clip and wetted down - still a beautiful boy though isn't he?






Then we have an overseas client who is intereseted in the full sister to the one she purchased last year - she's burning up the showring over there with Champion titles. So, to surprise her - we snuck in this fabulous Bonus filly and I do believe she's definitely hooked LOL Sarah-Jane of Dandy Farms in England is truly the most wonderful and talented lady! This little girl is headed her way:






We did 4 stallions and the two I purchased first are because I never saw them fitted up ever! 

*CONTINUED BELOW NEXT POST AS I ALWAYS GET AN ERROR FOR GOING OVER! ........LOL*


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 18, 2010)

Bonus our Buckeroo and L&D Scout grandson has YEARLING photos on our website - - we've never seen him fitted up so I purchased his photo first. He had his first foal crop for us in 2009 and we're thrilled with all his babies!

This is the sire of the '09 filly in England burning up the show circuit:

 






 

Our EXTREME MAKE-OVER would be our BTU son. I was just mesmerized with his transformation. We bought him as a yearling - never saw him fitted up either - he is overweight but the transformation still gives us goosebumps. His photos on our website certainly need to be replaced with these! LOL He produced his first foals for us this year. Here's Bailey all dolled up:

 






 

Then, lastly we added the two yearling colts - both of them sired by Bonus and half brother to the England filly. Hopefully these photos will get them some attention finally LOL:

 











 

Kelly will be getting all the new photos on our website - but I just couldn't wait to show them off - we're still so very excited! Thank you Kelly and Katie for an extremely wonderful weekend.

 

_*I came back to edit thinking I should probably mention that these photos are not doctored or chopped or shopped whatever the term is. These horses look the same right now days later standing in the pasture - they just don't have shiny muzzles anymore as we wiped all that off. They are still beautiful out there even with their sunscreen all over them. LOL*_

_* *_

Thanks to Mary and Patty for joining us with your horses - I know you are as pleased with your photos!

 

Thanks for looking - - -


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 18, 2010)

I just love photography!! Id love to see ALL of the pictures taken!



Very nice minis!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 18, 2010)

_Sounds like it was a very successful weekend for you guys.... The photos look great and I wish you the best of luck with placing your little ones._


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW!! Fantastic photos of beautiful horses








Sarah-Jane is going to be a very happy lady - again!!

Anna


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 18, 2010)

After all that effort, I hope your colt sales really pick up, LOL! That sounds like a LOT of HARD work!

Beautiful pictures, and no wonder...having the right subject sure helps!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 18, 2010)

Your photos turned out great. I really like your Bailey.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am not a fan of the razored look so the photo of your newest foal is my favorite of the babies but she sure did a good job on the photography and clipping!



Isn't getting new photos exciting? The older horses all look great too!



WhiteTailsMinis said:


> _*I came back to edit thinking I should probably mention that these photos are not doctored or chopped or shopped whatever the term is. These horses look the same right now days later standing in the pasture - they just don't have shiny muzzles anymore as we wiped all that off. They are still beautiful out there even with their sunscreen all over them. LOL *_


*LOL!* Well, technically they _are_ photoshopped as leads have obviously been removed from some of those photos but the horses themselves have not been doctored!





Leia


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 19, 2010)

The photo shoot turned out great Marlene! Kelly works so quiet around the horses and does such a marvelous job that I think next year I will do my own photo shoot with her.

I did think about you guys on Saturday when it was so blistering hot as I was hosting a birthday party for my dad and even with my air conditioning going, it was still 75 degrees in the house, ugh!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful comments everyone.

And Leia you're right - I guess I should have said "horses" have not been altered. LOL Even Bailey is fat as fat can be but I look past that fact since its the most extreme makeover of them all. Lol

It was hot and those girls barely stopped to eat - was a true assembly line.

I forgot to sing praises for Holly too as she was right up in there holding babies on her lap and helping every step of the way - she ran her butt off with moms on leads to get these babies to move about - and it was almost a 100 degrees! haha (but then she IS only 28 afterall - LOL much more getup than me!) I'm sure Kelly and Katie appreciated her constant help.

We're considering having Kelly come back in August to do the fillies - while we don't plan to sell them it would be good for the respresentation of our breeding program and promote our stallions. We've still got one more baby to arrive and our foal born at LKF will be home by then too. We've got some awesome fillies and our own attempts just DON'T compare to Kelly of course!

Thanks again for checking out our photos - we're really very pleased with the way the entire effort went and well worth it hopefully.

Have a wonderful summer everyone!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful comments everyone.

And Leia you're right - I guess I should have said "horses" have not been altered. LOL Even Bailey is fat as fat can be but I look past that fact since its the most extreme makeover of them all. Lol

It was hot and those girls barely stopped to eat - was a true assembly line.

I forgot to sing praises for Holly too as she was right up in there holding babies on her lap and helping every step of the way - she ran her butt off with moms on leads to get these babies to move about - and it was almost a 100 degrees! haha (but then she IS only 28 afterall - LOL much more getup than me!) I'm sure Kelly and Katie appreciated her constant help.

We're considering having Kelly come back in August to do the fillies - while we don't plan to sell them it would be good for the respresentation of our breeding program and promote our stallions. We've still got one more baby to arrive and our foal born at LKF will be home by then too. We've got some awesome fillies and our own attempts just DON"T compare to Kelly of course!

Thanks again for checking out our photos - we're really very pleased with the way the entire effort went and well worth it hopefully.

Have a wonderful summer everyone!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 19, 2010)

You have gorgeous horses


----------



## wingnut (Jun 19, 2010)

She did the grooming AND the photos? Wowwweee! As someone who "shoots" for fun, I know how hard that ALONE can be.

She showcased what is obviously an insanely gorgeous crew of boys...from the oldest, all the way down to the baby. His head is to die for!

And silly me, I seriously thought there were no leads involved. And I use PS all the time, but just didn't put two-and-two together





Congrats Marlene and Holly....these are great photos of truly awesome animals.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful photos of some gorgeous horses

I love your Bailey too

Man I wish it was cooler for you with so much work


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 19, 2010)

wow very nice horses.

Great photos as well.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I would like to thank Marlene and Holly for the hospitality. They had the cold sodas, pizza and popsicles for everyone. Wonderful hosts. Holly was awesome helping with the grooming of my 2 boys and assisting Katie with baiting for the photos.

I was mesmerized at watching Kelly and Katie work. I got to Whitetail Farm about 11:30 AM and in about an hour both of my boys were all groomed and ready for their photos.

Kelly and Katie were fantastic what a team. They showed me such a quiet, gentle manner of handling, took my boys and had them standing there getting their heads clipped half asleep in their hands with clippers running all over their faces. Freaking amazing.

I am extremely pleased with my photos and will post them soon.

Thank you again Marlene and Holly you both are such sweethearts. Holly has the 2 prettiest little girls. Whitetail farm is beautiful with rolling hills and forests dotted with small herds of minis. A beautiful farm.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 21, 2010)

Again, all the wonderful comments thank you so much.

We were glad to have you *Mary* - your boys did wonderfully! Love the photos too! I would have liked to given you the grand tour and introduce you to all the horses - but extremely hot (your popsicle would have melted) and knew you wanted to watch your boys getting their make overs - you'll have to come back when not so much going on!

I want to purchase everything of course as Kelly did such a great job on all of them. There actually IS a bottom to our pockets (LOL) so bought one of each and will add to that over time - we have the proofs we can stare and drool over whenever we want our "fix" LOL.

Joy/Wingnut (_what exactly does wingnut stand for anyway__? LOL_):

Yes, she bathed and clipped and razored - makeup - gloss - thinned manes - the whole works just as if they were going into the showring! Then when the lighting was right - she did the photography. Kelly is such a professional that she shoots only certain times of day and the color of the horse depends on the lighting (or nonlighting) at hand at the moment. Was truly the most educational weekend ever!

Debbie/SampleMM (don't feel slighted - I cannot get the bold to work here for some odd reason! LOL ): I hope you do consider having Kelly out - she's fabulous to work with and she knows her stuff! It's so much fun because as hard as they work, those girls are always laughing and carrying on - such a fun atmosphere for someone that is sweating and full of horse hair all over them LOL Remarkable women! LOL

Hobbyhorse I understand completely about the razored faces. We've got some sunburn going on even though we did the sunscreen multiple times per day poor things. I would rather just have a close shave. And without all the shiny stuff it looks weird in their natural state. Be glad when it all grows back. LOL

*WatchEye*: If you're truly interested in the rest of the photos, I have permission to show the proofs - just let me know. It's truly a representation (sampling) of the wonderful skill Kelly has behind the camera and her eye for the right equine photo.

AnnaC: Sarah-Jane has done a fabulous job in the show ring. She truly has a gift as she has conditioned and trained on her own and is consistently winning, including AMHA shows - the last one John Eberth was a judge! too cool! She's in the ring with the European Champion - and I have a photo of the two of them head to head when she won! So exciting. Sarah-Jane had no idea I was going to fit and photograph the full sister ...... it was a surprise. We email multiple times per day and if we're busy and don't chat we both go through withdrawal - LOL too funny. 

TopNotchMinis: Thanks - Bailey was our most extreme makeover. I am compelled to purchase another photo of him for the website as they all turned out so well. I had hard time choosing his one photo to get. LOL

Thanks again everyone for liking our horses - we're pleased with what we've put together and extremely pleased with 17 foals of which only 5 are colts. I bet we can't repeat that every year though! LOL (okay so I"m knocking on wood real loud)

One more baby to arrive - by our White Russian daughter and First Knights He's So Hot. Anxious to see this one get here! We've enjoyed our short break from living in the barn at least.

and then we also get our new baby home from LKF as we pickup up our two new Buckeroo daughters - can't wait to see that little filly in person!

First day of summer today - - wow -


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jun 22, 2010)

nice pictures.... You guys have really nice horses


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 22, 2010)

August photoshoot?????? If that's the plan I have one thing to say, I'll Be Back!!!! Lol of I will be planning for that one if we are invited.....

I'll be bringin the girls!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Jun 22, 2010)

Your boys and girls look just amazing.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone. We are pretty excited with these foals this year. All I have to say Kelly and Katie are AWESOME!!! They are both so patient. I was literally over their shoulder the whole time. I was learning so much on the clipping of the heads and blending in. It was amazing to watch. And they didnt seem to mind one bit!

It was so FREAKING HOT!!! We worked none stop. Only breaks were for food, lol. I know after watching Kelly and Katie clip them unteen horses, I purchased us some Double K clippers. Still waiting on them to arrive! I cant wait to start using them.

Mary it was so very nice meeting you (finally), and your family. Your two boys are fabulous. I just loved Rocky. Thank you for all the sweet compliments about me and my two girls. You are wonderful.


----------



## wingnut (Jun 23, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Joy/Wingnut (_what exactly does wingnut stand for anyway__? LOL_):


I am a HUGE fan of the show "The West Wing" (own all 7 seasons on DVD, still watch it regularly). On another message board (non horse related), I chose Wingnut several years ago as my board name and have a West Wing photo block in my signature there. I've used the "handle" so long now that I chose to use it here when I initially signed up.

I've got to figure out when I'm going to be able to squeeze a visit down to your farm again...I gotta see all these beauties in person!


----------

